# Moca adapter install question



## eochs (Oct 16, 2001)

I currently have the wall outlet going to a splitter which then goes to the cable modem for one output and tivo for the other. Does it matter if I put moca before or after that splitter? The Poe filter will go outside the house. My Mini will be in an upstairs bedroom


----------



## eochs (Oct 16, 2001)

Thinking about it I don't think it will matter, but what do y'all prefer? Will the moca adapter be more likely to mess with my docsis 3 modem or my cable signal on the tivo being stuck between the splitter and it


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

It would be best to do a three-way split at the cable feed, with one into the cable modem, one into the Tivo and one into the MoCA adapter.

If you have a tuning adapter as well, make that a 4-way splitter.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

What Tivo is it? Will the tivo use moca or ethernet? Moca adapters and devices don't always like to be "downstream" from one another. i.e. a Tivo using moca connected to the RF-out side of a moca adapter.

If the Tivo is going to be connected by moca, it may be better to place the adapter on the cable modem's coax leg so that the Tivo is on the input side of adapter. But if the Tivo uses ethernet, then it may not matter.

If there's interference with internet service, a second POE filter can be placed between the adapter and the modem to protect it.


----------



## eochs (Oct 16, 2001)

It is a roamio basic. The tivo will sit right next to the router, so I'll have the moca adapter go into the router and the tivo connected via Ethernet to the router.


----------



## eochs (Oct 16, 2001)

Also, thanks for your help!


----------



## eochs (Oct 16, 2001)

My cable goes to a junction box outside my house, where a couple of splitters run off lines to different rooms... In the living room I currently have a splitter where one output goes to my old TiVo Premiere, and the other goes to my cable modem. No TA needed on my system. The mini will go in an upstairs bedroom plugged directly into coax wall input for MoCa.

Am I better off replacing my 2-way splitter in the living room with a 3-way splitter, with the new output going to a MoCa adapter (which will be plugged into my router via CAT-5 to enable MoCa network for Mini to connect to)?

Or should I run one output of my 2-way splitter to the new Roamio for tv, and the other output of the 2-way into a second splitter, which then goes to my cable modem and my MoCa adapter?

Or should I put the 2nd splitter on the side with the Roamio instead of the output with the cable modem?

So confused Lastly, if I do get a 3-way splitter instead, do I get a balanced or unbalanced splitter? I was looking at this:
http://www.amazon.com/Splitter-Broad...pr_product_top


----------



## eochs (Oct 16, 2001)

Also, would it hurt the tv/cable modem signal to just run from the wall to the moca adapter, and then coax out on the moca adapter to the splitter?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd use what you have now and here's how I'd set it up and then check your Modem performance is still good.

Wall---->MoCA Adapter----->2-way Splitter----> One to Modem, Other to Roamio.

Then Run Ethernet from MoCA to Router and Ethernet from Router to Roamio.

The MoCA Adapter's send the MoCA signal via the Coax In port. No MoCA signal is sent via the Coax Out of the Adapter. This setup should give the strongest MoCA signal through the rest of the rest of the house. The only concern is signal loss through the adapter and then the splitter and will it affect the Modem or TV signal.

Really, you should be able to put the adapter on the TV leg or the Modem leg as well if you're having trouble with the first setup.


----------



## eochs (Oct 16, 2001)

Thanks man, I'll give that a go. My new 2tb hard drive should be here today, so I'll get to try it tonight!


----------



## eochs (Oct 16, 2001)

So I hooked up my roamio basic and the moca adapter. Ended up just putting the moca between the wall and the splitter. Tv signal and cable modem came back alive immediately after plugging back in coax, even without power connected to the moca adapter. That answers the question of does it work without power. 

I should have checked signal strength on the tivo menu before adding the moca adapter, but my docsis 3 modem seems to work just as fine so far. In fact, ran 5 speed tests before and after and was getting and extra 3 up and 1 down after adding moca. Likely means nothing, but it definitely did not hurt anything. 

No coax light on my moca adapter, but I assume that until I hook up the mini to coax in another room that that is normal. Will add the Poe adapter tomorrow. Just realized I guess none of my neighbors have moca or at least they are using a Poe themselves, otherwise the coax light probably would have come on


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

My MoCA adapter arrives on Monday (I have a Roamio Plus). Let me know if you learn anything quirky.


----------

